# Thinking ahead to spring



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

This is my first year wintering bees. I'm not sure if they will make it. Since bees need to be ordered Jan/Feb should I go ahead and plan to order more in case mine don't survive? Can I cancel the order if I find mine did alright?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Connie, if you can weigh your hive, you can pretty well tell.
If it weighs more than 100 lbs. the bees will most likely be fine. The more under 100 lbs, the less likely they are to make it in W.V.


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

That's interesting...I know I can't pick it up myself and after moving here from Maryland I know Chuck won't go anywhere near the hive. The bees seem to be attracted to him as much as I am!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Lift only the back of the hive, and only about two inches. Compare it in your mind to a 50 lb. of feed. The hive is twice as heavy as what you are lifting, since half the weight is still on the stand.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

To weigh precisely, take your bathroom scale out there. Stand on it, and lift the back of the hive as described.

FEED THE BEES!!!! It's not to late. If nothing else, dump a couple of cups of granulated sugar on the inner cover. The bees will take it down. Disolved sugar is better, but granulated sugar is better than nothing. If you're lucky, your hive will be quite efficient at taking the granulated sugar down. You can leave the granulated sugar there all year, as they will take some down even in December if it's a warm day.

I'm in Maryland also, and I'm feeding my bees with enthusiasm. They are taking quite well, though they've slowed down in the past two weeks.


----------



## LOCKHA885 (Sep 23, 2005)

You can also give them Powdered Sugar too, for a substitute for honey to help them survive the winter.
It will also help to control the Varroa Mites too, or so I have read.
I am new to the hobby this year too and have only two hives this year, but have been feeding them for about two months, sugar and water, mixture of 1 to 1, meaning one cup sugar to one cup water. I was slightly boiling it, but have started to just dissolve it in the hot water, stirring until dissolved, or heating until it is completely dissolved and then putting on the hives.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I left the bees with their autumn crop of honey, and have been feeding them in addition to that. Each hive has already taken about 3 pounds of sugar from in-hive feeder bags, and I now set up a bucket with sugar syrup near the hives. I floated some loosely-packed hay on top of the syrup to keep the bees from drowning. They are taking that well too. As the weather cools down, I will be going back to feeding in the hives, but it is still warm enough for the bees to leave the hives here in NY.

justgojumpit


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

I have been feeding them for about 5 weeks now. I did try to lift the hive the other day and it felt plenty heavy. I lift 50 lbs of feed and the bottom half of the hive felt comparable. I took it apart and it is full of honey and busy bees. Mean ones too! My first time I got stung checking them out and someone standing close by got stung too. Must be a fall thing.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

More of a dearth thing. Anytime they don't have a good honeyflow, they get tired of sitting at homw and get grumpy. Sorta like cabin fever. Sounds like you have them in pretty good shape for the winter. Your biggest problem now will most likely be finding something to ocupy your time so you can leave the bees alone.


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

That's true! I sure hope they survive the winter. I'm looking forward to honey next year!


----------

